# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ§ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼ 2022 Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½

## Aruiteve

« 2022 » 2022 

 


 2022  

 2022  









. WEB-DL 1080p. « » . . () Jaskier, NewComers. . DC: /! 2010 . . DCEU, 2022- , . . , . «». - , . , , . . , , . ? . . !!1. «, !», « » 2018 . 

2022 . Amber Road - . , , . 2. , . , . , , . , , : « » ( ). , . , , , , . , - . - . , , -. , . : - Black Adam (2022) WEB-DL 720p | P | Jaskier NewComers.torrent : 02:04:47 : MKV : AVC : AC3 : 1280720 ~ 4000 K/, 23.976 / : 1: AC3 / 2.0 / 224 kbs - Jaskier 2: AC3 / 2.0 / 256 kbs - NewComers 3: E-AC3 / 5.1 / 768 kbs - : Jaskier, NewComers. , , , . - (Superboy-Prime), . , , (Amazo). 

! , , (2022) ! ! : , , , , : , : , , , -, : . : 10 . 1024 426 . , , ? " " , 21 2022 . , . , DC? 

, 2021 , 2022 . Black Adam izle ? 2022 Netflix Aksiyon Fantastik Bilim Kurgu turu Dwayne Johnson yeni filmi 20p Turkce Dublaj ve 1080p Altyaz?l? Full HD izle. - , , - . . (2022) WEB-DL 1080p. 27. « » . 2021, . , , . . -10 , -10 , . 2022 . 

« », « » , . , -, , -, . - , , , , . - , , . , , , , , . -, , . , - - , -, . . ? 3,14. . , , - ? -, , " ", , . , , " " - , . , , (, ), - ( , ). , « », . , DC Films. . , «». , , . , . « », . , . , . , -. - . Fantastic Four. 

: DC . 24 : . , , « » . . . 3 / 94% , , , , , . , . 4 : : . 8,737 . «: » 2014-, 2019-, 2021 . . : , , , , . , , , . 

: film.ru ( ) . , . 20 , . : 30 . " " 2017- , , "" . Lionsgate , 5 7 . , , , . . . , "Go, Go Power Rangers". 08. 2022 : 6,2 IMDb: 6,7/ The Wonder 2022. , 700 , 200-350 . . 2022 2022 . , , , , . , «».

----------

